
Nintendo wins legal case over ROM site, site owner to pay $12M in damages - sanqui
https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-wins-legal-case-over-rom-site-site-owner-ordered-to-pay-12-million-in-damages.523104/
======
Cypher
Fuck Nintendo, they'd have lost Super mario bros if it wasn't for ROM sites
preserving the code.

